# Lake Vesuvius



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

My family and i are headed to lake vesuvius for a little easter outing. Has anyone been down that way? Never really fished anywhere this early. were hoping to catch the spawn at some point. Not sure when it starts.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Not sure if and when you are going, but I have only heard that Vesuvius is overrun with catfish. I was also told it had some bass, but nothing impressive. This is all hearsay, so sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

Well terry i thank you for the information. Its a pretty lake regardless so the family and i may be able to just enjoy being outside fish or no fish.


----------



## Lamewolf (May 22, 2013)

pizzacouple said:


> My family and i are headed to lake vesuvius for a little easter outing. Has anyone been down that way? Never really fished anywhere this early. were hoping to catch the spawn at some point. Not sure when it starts.


Vesuvius has an abundance of 12 inch sized bass, plus lots and lots of small sunfish. It is also stocked with rainbow trout, there are also crappie and catfish in the lake and a few large carp. I also hear that they sometimes stock saugeye in it but not sure.


----------



## fishin_fool_809 (Apr 22, 2013)

Vesuvius has big(4#)bass in it,Ive got pics to prove it.


----------



## carlos ross (Jul 4, 2013)

Where is this lake located???

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishin_fool_809 (Apr 22, 2013)

It's a few miles from Ironton,on state rt 93


----------

